# Parrot advice



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi i would like to buy a parrot around summertime,im unsure of what type to get.I like the larger breeds and would like one that talks.What experiences do you have of different breeds and are they easy to care for?


----------



## kbheaton (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello Clare,

Different species (not breeds) of parrots have different requirements and different characteristics and, although most can learn speech, not all do. Some can be very demanding, some are quite needy, and all are potentially long-lived. Some have tested intellectually comparable to a five year old human, but their emotional development generally stays in the toddler range.

Learn about many different species here: Lexicon of Parrots

Join a bird club - online, if there's none available locally. Try to meet people who already have pet birds and find out how their lives have changed. Be sure you're willing to invest the time and effort needed to provide a nurturing environment for your pet to thrive. Owning a bird involves a lot more than simply keeping it alive.

You need to find a reputable shop that carries exotic birds. Don't even consider buying a bird you're afraid to skritch and cuddle. That's what their handfeeder did, and they'll appreciate it from you. LEARN HOW, or scale down. The bird on record as having the largest vocabulary is a budgie, commonly called a "parakeet." (A true parakeet is *any* long - not square - tailed bird with a hooked beak. Many species fall into this category.)

Learn as much as you can about several prospective pets before making a committment - for the birds' sakes. Too many birds are taken into too many improperly prepared homes, where they are the ultimate losers.

A parrot can be your best friend - or your worst nightmare. Take the steps necessary to achieve the former.

Best,

Kathy
Houston TX USA
· Owner-moderator, Bird Breeder-Hobbyist newsboard
Bird_Breeder-Hobbyist : Bird_Breeder-Hobbyist
· Moderator, Celebrate Parrots online bird club
celebrateparrots : Celebrate Parrots
· South Texas State Coordinator, and delegate to the
American Federation of Aviculture American Federation of Aviculture
Put that Economic Stimulus Plan rebate check to good use!
Don't miss the upcoming birdlovers' gatherin' in Saint Louis--
2008 Convention
· Delegate to the National Avian Welfare Alliance
[NAWA was formed in 2003 to address the issue of 
regulation of bird breeding facilities under the 
Animal Welfare Act as a result of the Farm Security 
and Rural Investment Act of 2002. Twenty-nine 
organizations were represented in NAWA. Not 
currently is session.] 
http://web.archive.org/web/20070701202242/http://www.nawabirds.org/index.html 
Also a proud member of:
· Acadiana Bird Club - Lafayette LA
Acadiana Bird Club
· Canary & Finch Society - Pasadena TX
Canary & Finch Society
· Lake Area Bird Club - Lake Charles LA
http://www.lakeareabirdclub.com
· Lineolated Parakeet Society
Lineolated Parakeet Society
· National Parrot Rescue & Preservation Foundation 
NPRPF-Parrot Festival Home
We're the folks who bring you PARROT FESTIVAL!
NPRPF-Parrot Festival
· River City Bird Club - San Antonio TX
River City Bird Club - Home Page 
Join us for the South Texas Avian Symposium
South Texas Avian Symposium
· Triangle Bird Club - Beaumont TX
Triangle Bird Club - Endangered means there&#039;s still time!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The American Federation of Aviculture, Inc.®
Working Together for the Future of Aviculture
Visit AFA online American Federation of Aviculture

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## countrymom94 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have found a good sweet breed that is large is an eclectus, male. Type it in, in a search engine. 
No parrot is totally easy to care for. They all spread seeds and food all over the place. I am constantly vacuming after them. The cage needs to be cleaned often. I suggest at least once a week to protect from illness. They all require time out of their cage to play/socialize.

I have 2 cockatiels, and a sun conure. I can tell you that a sun is very, very loud!! Not good if you are in an apartment or small spaces sharing with someone.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## pcambo86 (Dec 23, 2008)

i have an amazon parrot but dont kno how old or what sex, iv been told its a female and about 3 - 3and half but i want to know for certain. can anyone help, the leg band reads 0012 and below that 01775

0012
01775

please if some one could help it would be great, thanks!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi thereYou can get a DNA test done by Avian Biotech international http://www.avianbiotech.com/Hope this helps


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

still havent got a parrot


----------

